# Customizing question



## BNSP (Oct 7, 2013)

Since S scale is basically a collectible scale. what is you take on customizing units? I know that purists would want to leave them original as a testament to what was, yet I am leaning to re-paint, weatherize and customize all my AF stuff for my layout.

I don't really care for the "toy" look at all, that is one of the reasons I don't run Lionel, the whole 3 rail thing (no offense intended). or use most of the factory accesories, most look non-real and toyish. I guess I like to re-create reality. I want it to look real.


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

BNSP,
One man's opinion here, I keep most of my flyer stuff stock, even some steam locomotives that really could use a paint job.

I do take to customizing a few pieces, I have a 293 loco that I have painted red & green for Christmas, and some gondolas and flat cars with custom loads, mostly for the Christmas display.

As others will say they are your trains do what makes you happy with them.

Aflyer


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

I agree with Aflyer. Its your layout. Do what you want and dont worry about what other people think of it.


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

BNSP said:


> Since S scale is basically a collectible scale. what is you take on customizing units? I know that purists would want to leave them original as a testament to what was, yet I am leaning to re-paint, weatherize and customize all my AF stuff for my layout.
> 
> I don't really care for the "toy" look at all, that is one of the reasons I don't run Lionel, the whole 3 rail thing (no offense intended). or use most of the factory accesories, most look non-real and toyish. I guess I like to re-create reality. I want it to look real.


BNSP: One can do whatever one wants to "customize" his collection. But in general you
will decrease the value of that part. Same in Old Cars or Old Trains that rule will
apply. Larry


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Yes do what you want, whatever makes you happy.
Do a thread on your work, we all enjoy looking at another mans/(woman's) work.

You say you want to make them look real instead of like a toy. Even in the real world, dirty locomotives got cleaned once and a while especially after running all winter. Not to say that they stayed clean for long. When Diesels came into existence they would be cleaned more often then the steam locomotives. Especially when the use of salt spreading on the roadways started, as they would pick up a lot of salt from running across crossings. 
What era are you shooting for? Early steam? The good old days?

You said, or use most of the factory accesories, most look non-real and toyish. I guess I like to re-create reality. I want it to look real.

Are you stating that Flyers accessories are more realistic then Lionel's? Or are you saying ALL accessories (Flyers and Lionel) look unrealistic? If so I guess your planning on scratch building everything?

In the end whatever scale your modeling Z, N, HO, S, O and the rest they are still all just TOYS.
Some like the toy layout theme, some as yourself like the realism theme, some like a mixture. 
Me I don't discriminate I ENJOY/LIKE THEM ALL. :smilie_daumenpos:
No matter what scale, two rail, three rail, four rail or no rail. 

In the end do whatever makes you happy. It is your RR. :smokin:

I will disagree with the statement that you are devaluing your trains due to weathering. If they are done right it will increase the value I say. Though not to a true rivet counting collector purist who is only going to display them of a shelf. Or just leave them sit in a box.

There is one that sells on e bay for years now, he is a top notch weathering man. He takes a $50 new box car or whatever and weathers them up and ends up getting $400/$500 for the car. So I say there is a market as a lot of people can't or don't want to try to weather their stuff for fear of wrecking them. But he does an excellent job I must add.
If you ever go to sell them I would bet that there will be buyers that want top notch weathered trains.
Start a thread.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Everyone else has said what I'll say -- it's your stuff, do whatever you like. I am one of those purists who likes to keep them original. But, I have multiples of some things with the plan of customizing some of them for various reasons, Christmas being one of those. I am also planning to create some small, but complete, sets for each of my grandchildren -- 7 sets in all...so far -- but I am leaning toward using can motors for the dependancy and smooth, reliable operation. The can motor conversion can be reversed later should I decide to do so. Painting can also be re-done back to original. So do whatever floats your boat and don't worry what someone else thinks -- but do post photos of your work, we all like to see another person's work.


----------

